# Shared object "libssl.so.8" not found, required by "libcurl.so.7"



## MhmodHanafi (Apr 27, 2016)

I faced this error FreeBSD 9.3 X64.

```
Shared object "libssl.so.8" not found, required by "libcurl.so.7"
```
How can I fix it?

After search I found that it may be problem in OpenSSL.
I installed it so but now I face this:

```
/usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8: unsupported file layout
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 28, 2016)

Do not "install" things from outside by themselves.  If you think the OpenSSL library is wrong, either rebuild from source or reinstall the port or package.

Now you have two problems to fix, OpenSSL _and_ curl.  Was OpenSSL installed from ports or packages, or was it just the base system?

To fix curl, rebuild it from the port.  Select the GSSAPI_NONE option.  Or install the package.


----------



## MhmodHanafi (Apr 28, 2016)

Then still the problem?


----------



## MhmodHanafi (Apr 28, 2016)

Any help?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

The libssl.so.8 is from -CURRENT. So you probably installed a package meant for -CURRENT on your 9.3-RELEASE. That's never going to work. Undo whatever you did last.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 4, 2016)

MhmodHanafi said:


> ```
> /usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8: unsupported file layout
> ```



This is from the security/openssl (which is the same OpenSSL 1.0.2 as used in CURRENT as alluded to by SirDice)

What does `file /usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8` say?

What does `ldd /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.7` say?


----------

